
Pando(e-newspaper) memberships: One year on - nemexy
https://pando.com/2016/06/22/pando-memberships-one-year/
======
luxpir
Heartening. But $10 per month seems like a minimum - would a company account
for 2-3x more make sense?

~~~
krakensden
Over $10 and people drop off rapidly, I expect.

Does Pando do print editions like NSFWCORP? Would make the most sense for
corporate accounts...

